# choosing correct nozzle heads on sprayer



## jamesntexas (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought a small sprayer rig at an auction. It shows to be 110 gallon sprayer..........i need a pump and to rework the sprayer, new sprayer heads and all that. I know little about this and not even sure what questions to ask myself. Was hopining someone could give me a quick answer to what type of spray tips and pump i need.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Can't offer suggestions on the pump (I have a lot of info on the ones that we've used but I didn't do the choosing of them) but I do know the tips will depend on a lot of things - the crop, the chemicals, the pressure. I learned a lot from the online Tee Jet product catalogs and university ag extension literature. If I can find it I'll post a link to some helpful info. I'm sure others will be able to help you more.

Shelia


----------

